# 52 Days till Halloween



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

52 Days till Halloween
9/9/2013

*Going to wrap up the Good Reverend Frost’s mixes.*

Part 11 (2009) – Another great intro, with some good clips from Halloween and The Shining. This is followed by a nice instrumental created by the Reverend himself – it is very good. I should be counting how many times I hear the song “Haunted House” (originally by Jumpin’ Gene Simmons). This mix is mostly 60’s music and 90’s horrorbilly with a few tunes I haven’t heard elsewhere, and it’s all good clean fun. 

Part 12 (2009) – Not sure what I can say that hasn’t already been used to describe his other mixes. The Reverend is consistent. No Bert Convy – this mix has Merv Griffin instead.

Part 13 (2009) – The intro (some dialogue from “The Texas Chainsaw Massacre”) is pretty scary here. Never was a fan of the Ran-Dells “Martian Hop”. Ends wonderfully with some Theremin action from The Day the Earth Stood Still. If you have not yet gotten the idea that the Reverend makes awesome mixes, lemme tell ya … he makes awesome mixes. Only four left.

Part 14 (2009) – This one is over an hour long! Intro … excellent … never heard Ghoulardi before. I wish there had been late-night monster movies on the telly when I was growing up. Nice cover of “Frenzy”. I LOVE covers of obscure Halloween songs. This one has the first repeated song I’ve noticed … the Keytones’ “I Was a Teenage Monster” (also on Part 10). It also has the incredible surf-cover of the Young Frankenstein theme by The Madeira. 

Part 15 (2010) – Opens with Reverend Frost’s own very capable cover of “Tales From the Crypt”. This mix seems like it has more movie clips and transitions … I love it. Nice “Munsters Theme” done as a waltz. A lovely cover of Screaming Lord Sutch’s “Jack the Ripper”. Not as many oldies as other mixes – I’m seeing more recent stuff. Enough of the Gene Moss stuff though, Reverend. I hate that whole album of his. Not sure if “Lazy Bones” fits … it’s just a song about a guy who never gets his day’s work done or his corn meal made.

Two more of the Reverend Frost’s terrific mixes to go. These are right up there with SAP’s later mixes. You can tell they really spend time putting their mixes together, with the extra sound clips, movie trailers, etc. Awesome stuff.


----------

